# Instalacion de motores trifasicos



## ivan llanos (Jul 25, 2014)

Bueno tengo un motor de 12 bornes quiero conectarlo a la red de 220v trifásico y tengo 3 contactores uno permanente y los otros 2 hacen el juego estrella triangulo y 6 cables que van conectados desde el contactor al motor bueno mi pregunta es cómo configuro las borneras del motor para adaptarlo a los 6 cables que hacen el juego estrella triangulo. tiene esta configuracion de los terminales 

http://www.reparatumismo.org/documentos/FOT2009/CONEXIONADO DE MOTORES INDUCCION.pdf


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 25, 2014)

que marca de motor es, tiene en su tapa " que regularmente lo traen" el diagrama de conexion o alguna marca en sus cables, debes poner datos mas claros por que asi se esta ciego


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 26, 2014)

pon alguna foto de la bornera y placa de identificacion del motor....porque no es algo habitual,digamos que se sale de la rutina esos 12 bornes...incluso los de dos velocidades solo tienen 6 bornes,al igual que los normales que se usan para un estrella triangulo,cuando traen 9 tres suelen ser para un electrofreno pero 12? acojonante me gustaria saber mas...saludos


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 26, 2014)

y que te hace falta? en el documento pdf tienes todas las conexiones... si el motor no tiene los cables marcador es otra historia y muy larga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2014)

Daniel.more , un motor trifásico convencional tiene 3 bobinas y seis cables.

Éstos tienen cada bobina duplicada para poderlas poner en serie o en paralelo , además de estrella o triángulo , cómo te muestra el PDF que subió fen2006.

Los que no he visto *por dentro* son esos motores de 9 cables , a dónde van esos cables del freno ?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 26, 2014)

suponemos que tenes un motor trifasico doble bobinado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2014)

Quiero la conexión del de 9 cables


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2014)

Puede ser un pair wilding o uno de rotor bobinado. Me inclino por el primero porque el segundo suele llegar diez bornes.
¿Lleva anillos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

No lo vi por dentro , era un *motor trifásico* que estaba funcionando , tenía tres pares de cables unidos (ahí ya van 6) y luego los otros tres a la trifásica , *creo* que la chapa decía 110 - 220.

Me había llamado la atención


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 27, 2014)

men para poder ayudarlo tiene que poner la marca del motor o una foto de las conexion de la forma que estan marcados, por que cuando un motor ya es rebobinado le cambian las numeraciones.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo vi por dentro , era un *motor trifásico* que estaba funcionando , tenía tres pares de cables unidos (ahí ya van 6) y luego los otros tres a la trifásica , *creo* que la chapa decía 110 - 220.
> 
> Me había llamado la atención



Eso me huele a que era uno de rotor bobinado, si no no lo entiendo.

El estator tiene seis bornes "como todo hijo de vecino" y el rotor que suele estar en estrella tres.
Si no se hace arranques finos entonces el rotor está cortocircuitado (como la jaula de ardilla que está "cortocircuitada")
Si el estator está en estrella tienes tres bornas que son el centro de estrella que son el neutro y las tres del rotor que por no dejarlas al aire están todas juntas. Esas serían las seis bornas unidas.

Eso si, en esa configuración no tiene ventaja un rotor bobinado sobre un jaula de ardilla.
Bueno, desde que se inventó el variador no creo que se hagan muchos de rotor bobinado.

Eso si, el motor debería de tener tres anillos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

No creo , porque era un motor chiquito , algo de 1hp , y tenía tapas comunes y corrientes , en general si llevan anillos + carbones-escobillas , llevan acceso para reemplazarlos-revisarlos.

Ahora que lo pienso mejor  , cómo era 3 x 110 - 220 pero siempre en estrella , entonces ahí desaparecerían 3 de los 12 cables . . . y quedaban 9


----------



## capitanp (Jul 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo , porque era un motor chiquito , algo de 1hp , y tenía tapas comunes y corrientes , en general si llevan anillos + carbones-escobillas , llevan acceso para reemplazarlos-revisarlos.
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso mejor  , cómo era 3 x 110 - 220 pero siempre en estrella , entonces ahí desaparecerían 3 de los 12 cables . . . y quedaban 9




9 bornes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Parecería que es éste :






Ésta noche voy a poder dormir , gracias che  !


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jul 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quiero la conexión del de 9 cables



Hola, buenos días.  Me llamó la atención el tema ya que por estos lares son bastante comunes tanto los motores de 12 bornes como los de 9.  Los de 6 bornes eran muy comunes hace muchos años, pero ya no tanto; solo los veo de vez en cuando en motores que provienen de la China o así.  

En realidad el motor de 9 bornes es el mismo de 12, solo que tiene ya una conexión hecha al interior, por lo que solo permite dos formas de conectarlo.  Por aquí te dejo un dibujo de las conexiones:

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 114625


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 31, 2014)

dosmetros,vi que te interesaste por los de electrofreno,disculpa la tardanza es que a veces surge un problema y me desplazo muy muy lejos a reparar y pierdo el contacto.
a lo que voy,hay muchas maquinas que utilizan un motor donde en su eje hay un cople con dos cuchillas,las suelo ver a la salida de extrusoras,ya sea para cortar los macarrones cuando salen del cabezal,o espaguetis,fabricas de golocinas o incluso en recuperadoras de plastico para fabricar ¨gransa¨que son pequeñas bolitas de plastico recuperado.....pues bien estos motores en su parte trasera donde deveria ir el aspa de refrigeracion tiene un electrofreno tipo (enbrague freno de un coche) el cual se usa para parar de golpe el motor en caso que alguien abra las protecciones de la maquina,evitando asi que por la inercia del motor gire aunque le quitemos la tencion aplicada,y las cuchillas puedan cortar al operacio que abrio la puertilla...saludos


PD: tendre algun problema en el pc porque nunca pude ver el pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2014)

Si si , esos motores los conozco y trabajo , gracias Daniel !

Incluso unos que tienen rotor y estator levemente cónicos , y usan rulemanes de rodillo mas un resorte axial , de manera que el motor sin alimentación tiene el eje desplazado accionando un freno mecánico ; al darles tensión , el eje se desplaza , se auto-desfrena y marcha. La ventaja es que no se les puede desactivar el freno. (creo que los malacates tienen ese mismísimo sistema)

He trabajado con los de 12 y hasta con algún motore de dos velocidades y dos tensiones , cómo 24 terminales  , pero de nueve nunca 

Saludos  !

P.D.: Bajate el SUMATRA 

http://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/sumatrapdf/free-pdf-reader-es.html


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 2, 2014)

Bueno y como se hace un estrella triangulo con un motor de 9 puntas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

No se puede , habría que usar un "Arranque suave" , bicho a triacs , especie de triple dimmer sincrónico , que le hace una rampa de voltaje de un o más segundos.

He visto en algún caso, un *añejo* arranque suave que incorporaba tres resistencias *de potencia* en serie con las fases y un contactor auxiliar con timer neumático que las cortocircuitaba 

Saludos !

.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola jamesoro, como habrás visto, el motor de 9 bornes tiene una conexión interna a la que no tenemos acceso.  Por eso, solo se pueden hacer las conexiones para arranque directo en alto voltaje o bajo voltaje, pero nada más.

Saludos!

PD. Saludos don 2M, parece que respondíamos a la vez.


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 2, 2014)

como notario publico... certifico lo que menciona 2M y fuzzer0110


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 3, 2014)

ok, tengo un amigo en armenia que "segun el" tiene un estrella triangulo con un motor de 9 puntas, y me mata la curiosida de saber como lo hicieron, ya dejare fotos para ver si es verdad
gracias por responder


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 3, 2014)

Como podrás ver en el dibujo, no es posible hacer una conexión en delta (triángulo) debido a la conexión interna existente en estrella fija de tres de sus bobinas, de modo que tal vez, no sea más que una forma de decir de tu amigo que tiene un arranque en dos etapas, lo cual si es posible.

Como te decía, si es posible arrancar un motor de estos en dos etapas, pero no tiene mucho sentido, ya que no son diseñados para esto.

Esta forma de arranque sería por ejemplo, para en caso nuestro en Colombia 240V, iniciarlo en estrella serie y luego de impulsado, pasarlo a estrella paralelo.  Esta forma de arranque requiere de al menos 4 contactores, lo que hace preferible arrancarlo como dice don 2M, con un arrancador suave, o con un variador.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2014)

Pero eso sería válido solo para trifásica de 110 V, se lo arrancaría en 3 x 220 V y luego se lo pasaría a 3 x 110 V

Saludos !


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 3, 2014)

En Colombia manejamos dos voltajes básicos en la industria: 440V y 240V.  De modo que un motor de 9 bornes aquí en Colombia vendría para esos voltajes según la conexión. Lo que decía de arrancarlo en dos etapas para una red de 240V sería:

- Arranque 'suave' con conexión en *Estrella Serie* (que sería la de alto voltaje)
- Esperar unos segundos de impulso con un temporizador...
- Pasar la conexión a *Estrella Paralelo* (que sería para trabajo final en ~ 240V)

Eso sería básicamente lo mismo que arrancar un motor en *Estrella - Delta*, pero con las complicaciones que conlleva.

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 3, 2014)

Como especifique mas arriba un motor de 9 bornes es un motor con dos velocidades que mantiene el torque asi que cualquier circuito *estrella-delta* seria meramente un invento sin utilidad


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola capitanp, la conexión *Estrella - Delta* es muy utilizada en sistemas o máquinas que requieren de poner en marcha cargas, que normalmente demoran mucho en tomar su velocidad nominal de trabajo, debido a su peso o alguna otra condición:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conexi%C3%B3n_estrella_tri%C3%A1ngulo

Hoy en día, eso ha sido mayormente reemplazado por arrancadores suaves electrónicos o variadores de frecuencia.  

El motor de 9 bornes *no* es un motor de dos velocidades, sino de dos voltajes.  Los motores de dos velocidades son más conocidos como motores *Dahlander* (o de polos conmutables).

Saludos!


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 3, 2014)

Que complicaciones tiene un arranque estrella-delta, y bueno yo lo hago estrella triangulo con 3 contactores, pero como se hace estrella-delta con 4, gracias hoy aprendi algo que nunca en todos estos años me salio con algun motor


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2014)

Aparte del Dahalander están los pair-wilding con nueve bornes y dos velocidades. 
El Dahlander cambia de velocidad "combinando polos" si pones seis va a 1500 si los juntas dos a dos se queda en tres polos y va a 3000 (menos el deslizamiento, claro)
Los pair-wilding tienen dos devanados una de 1500 y otro de 300, conectas uno u otro según te interese. Yo los ha visto en máquinas de frío industria de USA, se ve que allí sobra el cobre.

El arranque estrella-triangulo NO da dos velocidades. Da dos pares. Arranque a 1/3 del par o al 100% del par.
Solo se puede emplear si la carga a arrastrar se mueve con 1/3 del par.
En ambos casos la velocidad es la misma salvo por el deslizamiento que puede variar un poco.
Y si, conforme bajan los precios de los variadores cada vez se usa menos.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 3, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:


> Que complicaciones tiene un arranque estrella-delta, y bueno yo lo hago estrella triangulo con 3 contactores, pero como se hace estrella-delta con 4, gracias hoy aprendi algo que nunca en todos estos años me salio con algun motor



Hola jamesoro, fíjate que se habló de que *no* se podía conectar el motor de 9 bornes en *estrella - delta*. No se ha hablado de ninguna conexión *estrella - delta* con 4 contactores.

Saludos!

PD. He estado buscando en Google motores de dos velocidades bien sea *Dahlander* o *Part-Winding* y solo puedo ver de 6 ó 12 bornes, no logro ver los de 9. 

Motores Part-Winding

PD2. He estado viendo el segundo diagrama del post No. 13 del capitanp.  Será ese?

PD3. Ya veo la página de donde salió ese diagrama y por lo que leo allí, no creo que sea correcto.  Sigo buscando...


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 3, 2014)

fuzzer0110 dijo:


> Hola jamesoro, fíjate que se habló de que *no* se podía conectar el motor de 9 bornes en *estrella - delta*. No se ha hablado de ninguna conexión *estrella - delta* con 4 contactores.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> ...




perdon me equivoque, tenes razon


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 3, 2014)

bueno, segun el esquema anterior realize un diagrama de conexion con los 4 contactores con conexion a bajo voltaje, es correcto el diagrama? y como seria para hacer lo mismo alto voltaje


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola jamesoro, las conexiones y secuencias del diagrama son correctas.  Para alto voltaje necesitarías conseguir el motor de 9 bornes cuya conexión a bajo voltaje (que no sé si exista) sea de 440V.

Saludos!

PD. Por ahí veo en internet unos motores que trabajan a 400/680V - 50Hz, o sea que posiblemente no los veamos por acá.  Para 440V toca arranque directo, o por arrancador suave, o por variador.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ago 10, 2014)

ivan llanos dijo:


> ... bueno mi pregunta es cómo configuro las borneras del motor para adaptarlo a los 6 cables que hacen el juego estrella triangulo. [/url]



Hola ivan llanos, respondiendo a tu pregunta, te dejo un diagrama de conexiones de un arrancador estrella - delta para un motor de 12 bornes a 220V.  Allí puedes ver los cables que debes unir, para que quede configurado como uno de seis.



Saludos!


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 11, 2014)

buena informacion


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 22, 2014)

hola a todos:

están muy interesantes las informaciones.
solamente quería aportar una imagen de la placa de un motor trifásico de 9 bornes para complementar los esquemas que ya han comentado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 22, 2014)

Me pica la curiosidad ¿para que tipo de instalación seria?
Ya que yo apenas se por experiencia y estudio que los motores trifasicos se suelen emplear en las instalaciones de ascensores en edificios, pero lamentablemente no se nada más al respecto


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 22, 2014)

hola hellfire4, yo hace poco que estoy conociendo motores eléctricos.
la verdad es que hay mucha información porque son muy utilizados para diversas aplicaciones: ventiladores y extractores, bombas de agua, sierras cortadoras, mezcladoras, batidoras, molinos, entre muchas otras.

en algunas instalaciones se usa tensiones mayores para disminuir la sección de los cables.
las tensiones típicas trifásicas son 220, 380 y sus múltiplos.
se usan arreglos de estrella o triángulo para conectar las bobinas.

como referencia échale un vistazo a este documento en español.
fuente: ver sección manueles técnicos.
http://www.weg.net/ar/Productos-y-S...arcasa-de-Hierro-Gris-Standard-Efficiency-IE1


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 22, 2014)

Justamente bueno, lo veía porque coincidia con una cuestión que he estudiado sobre las instalaciones en edificios, y hete aquí que también se llegan a emplear en las instalaciones de agua, ya que cuando no hay suficiente presión para que llegue el agua al tanque de reserva, se emplea un tanque de bombeo con dos motores (el segundo motor suele estar en caso de que uno de los dos se deje de funcionar, de manera que se lleve a arreglar o reemplazar en caso de que no tenga solución, y mientras tanto el edificio no se quede sin agua por la falta de bombeo)


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2014)

Los motores se usan los dos, se alternan una vez cada uno.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 23, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Los motores se usan los dos, se alternan una vez cada uno.



Si, tienes razón ahora que lo confirmo mejor con alguien más experimentado que yo en la carrera, es para que se vayan desgastando de manera pareja, aunque dado que por experiencia he visto que se pueden configurar para que ande con uno solo en caso de que el otro este roto desde un panel de control. De hecho llegue a vivir en mi época de estudiante de arquitectura en un edificio donde solo funcionaba uno de los dos motores del tanque de bombeo.
Era tremendo, bien me acuerdo que incluso la llave automática se llego a descomponer, y claro, siempre mil vueltas y excusas para arreglarla. Y a horas de la noche, que era el momento de mayor consumo había porque todos se bañaban, y como no me gustaba estar sin agua, encendía el motor controlando de que no trabajase en vació. Mantenía esa acción en secreto, dado que muchos inquilinos no sabían y por temor a que un zopenco quemase el motor por olvidarselo prendido y/o no saber usar el panel de control. Claro, lo gracioso era que como algunas vecinas se lo imaginaban por conocerme, sabían que no era casual que enviasen un mensaje por celular por la noche y al poco rato hubiese agua disponible.


----------

